# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  من هنا وهناك

## هيثم صديق

*ديونك فيها شي يحير!!
قُلْ
ما تشاءُ
لمن تشاءُ
كما تشاءُ
متى تشاءْ!

(نجيب سرور)
*الهزيمة كانت متوقعة للمنتخب... ابعاد سيد سليم كان اول درج في سلم الهبوط..... باعوه لاجل ان ينسبوا لانفسهم ما لا يملكون.... للاسف اصبح الاتحاد العام هو الحجر الذي ربطوه علي سواعد الكرة السابحة ..... ما لجرح بميت ايلام!!!!
تمهيدا لخطوات اربعة اخرين من نجوم الهلال هرب مهند الطاهر من بعثة فريقه التي اتجهت الي مصر وشرق هو الي السعودية ... الفتي يريد بضع الاف من الجنيهات السودانية وسواه يمسك المليارات منها ولازال بطيخة مقفولة لعل الطاهر يريد ان يرسل شكواه من الكعبة المشرفة...فحرام ان يمسك من جعل ناديه طيش الدوري المصري ملايين متلتلة ويتلتل من قاد فريقه الي مجموعات ابطال افريقيا في بضع جنيهات....مهند هرب...هرب ... والمجد لاتوبونج
*بعد 18 سنة ثانوي قالوا لعيسي الهاشماب سوري وجاءوا بمدرب حراس مصري...لمجرد ان طاقم المريخ التدريبي مصري.... التشوف اودي بالهاشماب.... وقال ايه المعز بقت اخطاءه كثيرة...المعز بعد العمر ده ما بتصلح
*وصل الدعيع الي مصر بعد ان حل مهند محله في السعودية ...الدعيع يا ولداه يصرف عليه والده...بيلعب والا بيقرأ هو........... دوه من مال الشعب البلعتوه جب.... يا عناقيد العنب...هاك القلع ده
*تحدث الاستاذ مكي وجدي في عموده  بصحيفة حبيب البلد امس عن خسوف القمر وقال ان القمر والهلال هما للعرضة شمال و...... تحدث عن قيمتهما الدينية وكذا..... رغم ان الموضوع كان فلكي ...لان القمر عاكس فقط لضوء الشمس والشمس نجم.... فلما وقعت الارض ما بين الشمس والقمر اظلم القمر كما تظلم المرااة ان غاب عنها الضوء اما موضوع ان هلال المستر كلارك اسلامي فان ثلث الفريق تتدلي الصلبان من اعناقهم وثلث رباط صليبي 
*هل من الممكن  يا شرطة النجدة ان اتصل عليكم بعد منتصف الليل مبلغا عن اذاعة من الاوف ام يفعل بنا مذيع ومذيعة ما لم يفعله نجار في الخشب ويوقظان النائمين وتهاتفهم بعض الفتيات همسا يا تمشوا عليهم يا نماس 999 يا انا ماشي بي عكازي
*اخاف ان يصبح صبح علي الهلال ويجد ان البرير يطالب بديونه اسوة بالارباب ..... فهل ما يدفعه البرير الان دين علي الدماعة ام هبة..... فهل سيسيب البرير الدين!!!!!
*ندعوا بالسلام لمن غادر الي دار السلام ...المافيه كلام...التمام...نور الظلام....خاتي الملام....سليل الكرام....نايل المرام....ماسك اللجام
*وهاهي بغلة عبد الخير قد ملأت مثانتها واستعدت للعدو والسباق ....موعدنا بركتئذ
*كل محاولة للتعامل مع الاتحاد العام ستكون عمل غير(مجدي)
*وسيكافا هي بداياتنا دوما.... نحن ناس بره.... بتاعين ختره مش محلي .... ويخاف الخائفون ان يأت المريخ بكأس دولي سابع .... فان كاس جوبا سيكون كأسا دوليا منذ يوم 10 القادم ... وله طعم لانه كان منزوعا من (الاليف)
*افريقيا غابات
وفي الغابات وحوش 
فهل يقوي(اليفنا) عليها
اشك
ورقي سمح بدك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور هيثم علي العمود المميز دوما
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*جمال روح وحلاوة لسان
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*فهل ما يدفعه البرير الان دين علي الدماعة ام هبة..... فهل سيسيب البرير الدين!!!!!


لا

سيسب الدين

*

----------


## مناوي

*                ههههههههه 
            روعة يا ابو الهياثم  
        شكلو الربروب دا حيس......الدين 
*

----------

